

Can India become a great power? - clicks
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21574511-indias-lack-strategic-culture-hobbles-its-ambition-be-force-world-can-india?

======
parimm
Can we stop having economist posts once a week on how India is going to be the
next big power? These economist articles are very disconnected from the
reality on the ground

